# dale que te pego



## alessiobg

Ciao a tutti, spero qualcuno mi sappia rispondere. "Dale que te pego" è un'espressione che incontro spesso, a cui non riesco a dare una traduzione "decente" in italiano..q*ua*lc*u*no sa aiutarmi? Il contesto in cui q*ue*st*a* volta ho trovato l'espressione è il seguente:

A lo mejor ya conocen la historia. O les suena. *El caso es que *(come si può rendere anche questo el caso es que?)* estaba la hormiga dale que te pego*, curranta como era.......
Grazie anticipatamente a tutti coloro che risponderanno.
Buona giornata


----------



## rgr

alessiobg said:


> Ciao a tutti, spero qualcuno mi sappia rispondere. "Dale que te pego" è un'espressione che incontro spesso, a cui non riesco a dare una traduzione "decente" in italiano..qlcno sa aiutarmi? Il contesto in cui qst volta ho trovato l'espressione è il seguente:
> 
> A lo mejor ya conocen la historia. O les suena. *El caso es que *(come si può rendere anche questo el caso es que?) estaba la hormiga dale que te pego, curranta como era.......
> Grazie anticipatamente a tutti coloro che risponderanno.
> Buona giornata


 
Creo que "dale que te pego" es similar a "dale que dale", que indica *obstinarse en algo* *.* Hay un hilo en el foro de francés (no entiendo nada) donde están también discutiendo esta expresión que, además es el título de una canción.


----------



## 0scar

Magari  _...stava la formica lavorando senza sosta..._


----------



## Tomby

alessiobg said:


> Ciao a tutti, spero qualcuno mi sappia rispondere. "*Dale que te pego*" è un'espressione che incontro spesso, a cui non riesco a dare una traduzione "decente" in italiano..qlcno sa aiutarmi? Il contesto in cui qst volta ho trovato l'espressione è il seguente:
> 
> A lo mejor ya conocen la historia. O les suena. *El caso es que *(come si può rendere anche questo el caso es que?) estaba la hormiga dale que te pego, curranta como era.......
> Grazie anticipatamente a tutti coloro che risponderanno.
> Buona giornata


Espressione "_dale que te pego_" = con insistenza, insistentemente, insistere (su)
"_Veramente la formica insisteva, come era molto lavoratora_ (_-trice_)..."
Saluti,


----------



## alessiobg

No lo sé...agradezco a todos los que han contestado (gracias de todo corazon) hasta ahora pero ninguna de las alternativas (italiana entiendo) me parece, digamos, correcta..mejor dicho, se trata de un relato muy coloquial en espanol y a mi las soluciones italianas que ustedes han dado no me parecen, digamos, bastante coloquiales..no sé si me explico...se les ocurren otras alternativas? 
gracias a todos de verdad!!es que entiendo lo que esta escrito en espanol pero no sé no me sale en italiano...Rgr no entiendo nada de francés...ya habia dado un vistazo al foro antes...gracias!!! a ver si logro zanjar la cuestion!


----------



## Agró

Propongo "lavora che lavora".


----------



## Trentaduesima

Propongo "stacanovista" in italiano è il termine che penso si avvicini di più.


----------



## gatogab

Trentaduesima said:


> Propongo "stacanovista" in italiano è il termine che penso si avvicini di più.


 
Se si tratta di una favola, mi domando se Gio, mio nipotino di 5 anni, capirà al volo la parola "_stacanovista"_ , oppure passerò una giornata ad spiegare il significato.


----------



## chlapec

Per "*el caso es que*", in questo contesto, forse "*il punto/la cosa è che*".


----------



## El tano trucho

Salve a tutti.
Se si tratta di una favola, penso si possa accettare una traduzione più libera, che segua uno stile più tipico del linguaggio parlato; io proporrei qualcosa del genere:
"Forse conoscete già questa storia, o magari vi dice qualcosa. C'era _dunque/in questo caso_ la formica che, operosa com'era, lavorava e lavorava, sempre ed insistentemente."

Anche se il "dunque" è ben lontano dall'essere una traduzione letterale, in un certo senso mi suona meno artificioso di "si dà il caso che/il fatto è che"...
Che ne pensate?
Saluti,
ETT


----------



## gatogab

alessiobg said:


> Ciao a tutti, spero qualcuno mi sappia *la hormiga dale que te pego*
> Buona giornata


 
La formica lavorava di buona lena.
La formica lavorava instancabilmente.
Proposte da Ciccio.

Ho scoperto che si potrebbe dire _'dai e dai, lavorando'._
Mi riferisco a la formica.


----------



## ursu-lab

A Roma: "daje e ridaje/daje". O "e ddaje"
Detto abruzzese: "Daje e daje la cipoll divent aje".

Nel caso specifico di queste povere formiche che sgobbano, direi che si potrebbe tradurre: "*a farsi un cXXX così*" o "*farsi il mazzo*".

Ci sono molte traduzioni diverse, perché "dale que te pego", viene usato in diversi contesti.
Per es: 
1) Y _dale que te pego_ con el calentamiento  global
*E daje / Che palle*  con 'sta storia del....

2) Está todo el día _dale que te pego_ con lo  de la fiesta
Tutto il *santo *giorno a *rompere i XXX* con 'sta festa....

3) Lleva todo el día dale que te pego...
*Non fa altro che* XXX (vietato ai minori)


----------



## Chantal**

Ciao!
che ne dici di:

Immagino che già conoscete bene la storiella, o l'avete sentita da qualche parte. Si racconta di una formica che lavorava sempre, volenterosa com'era...


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> A Roma: "daje e ridaje/daje". O "e ddaje"
> Detto abruzzese: "Daje e daje la cipoll divent aje".
> 
> Nel caso specifico di queste povere formiche che sgobbano, direi che si potrebbe tradurre: "*a farsi un cXXX così*" o "*farsi il mazzo*".
> 
> Ci sono molte traduzioni diverse, perché "dale que te pego", viene usato in diversi contesti.
> Per es:
> 1) Y _dale que te pego_ con el calentamiento global
> *E daje / Che palle*  con 'sta storia del....
> 
> 2) Está todo el día _dale que te pego_ con lo de la fiesta
> Tutto il *santo *giorno a *rompere i XXX* con 'sta festa....
> 
> 3) Lleva todo el día dale que te pego...
> *Non fa altro che* XXX (vietato ai minori)


 


Chantal** said:


> Ciao!
> che ne dici di:
> 
> Immagino che già conoscete bene la storiella, o l'avete sentita da qualche parte. Si racconta di una formica che lavorava sempre, volenterosa com'era...


 
Da un estremo all'altro. Da un po' porno al classico
Come si dice?...l'imbarazzo della scelta?...in mezzo c'è l'equilibrio?


----------



## ursu-lab

Alessiobg voleva delle traduzioni colloquiali e "farsi il mazzo" mi sembra sufficientemente "della strada" senza cadere nel volgare. D'altra parte gli esempi "volgari" (ci sarebbe da aprire una discussione su cosa si intende per volgare nel 2010) di "dale que te pego" sono reali, non è mica colpa mia se si usa così in spagnolo...


----------



## alessiobg

Grazie a tutti ragazzi!! Ora ho davvero l'imbarazzo della scelta! Certo mi rimane il problema del "El caso es que", ma in qualche modo risolvo..non so... Come ha scritto Ursu-lab, la traduzione deve essere colloquiale..il punto è / il fatto è che non mi suona in italiano, non mi sembra adeguato o soddisfacente..Comunque davvero grazie a tutti!!!!Gentilissimi davvero!


----------



## honeyheart

alessiobg said:


> Certo mi rimane il problema del "El caso es que"


Para esta otra duda simplemente tenés que abrir otro thread.


----------



## Tomby

honeyheart said:


> Para esta otra duda simplemente tenés que abrir otro thread.


Sì, certo!
Vedi il _thread_: Le regole / Las reglas:
Punto 2. Un tema per ogni discussione.


----------



## rgr

_*Resulta que* había una hormiga.... _


----------



## honeyheart

rgr said:


> _*Resulta que* había una hormiga.... _


Lo que quiere es traducirlo al italiano.


----------



## gatogab

*



El caso es que estaba la hormiga dale que te pego, curranta como era.......
		
Click to expand...

* 
C'era una volta una formica...
Si da il caso di una formica...


Lastimablemente, este agumento debería ser objeto de una hebra suya.


----------



## Elliesa

Potrebbe andar bene ...Senza fermarsi ?


----------



## Blechi

Hola.  Es cierto que si haces algo dale que te pego tú lo haces sin parar, pero dale que te pego indique una insistencia.


----------



## laviniazul

Ciao,
forse conoscere il resto della frase potrebbe aiutare a trovare un equivalente per "dale que te pego". Io tradurrei "el caso es que" come "dunque" (già indicato). 
Un tentativo:
_Forse conoscete già la storia, o vi è familiare. Dunque, la formica, che era una brava lavoratrice, era (come al solito) tutta indaffarata .._


----------



## rgr

honeyheart said:


> Lo que quiere es traducirlo al italiano.


 
Uy si, tenés razón, se me chispotearon los idiomas
Gracias por la corrección y saluditos
rgr


----------

